# Instant cycle - stability?



## dinalx (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys I'm hoping to flood my nuvo 40 setup tomorrow and wanted some opinions on bacteria bottles. Currently have around 40lbs of dry rock. 

Any suggestions to accelerate the process? Would seachem stability work just as well as other brands? I want to get the cycle going as soon as possible.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Stability won't make it faster. Try Dr Tims or Brightwell bacter 7. Read posts by Sig, cause he would cycle and fill his tanks in less than a week. Unfortunately he's not around to tell us if it worked well or not.
If you do get a bacteria colony in a bottle make sure it's less than a year old.


----------



## dinalx (Jan 6, 2016)

Crayon said:


> Stability won't make it faster. Try Dr Tims or Brightwell bacter 7. Read posts by Sig, cause he would cycle and fill his tanks in less than a week. Unfortunately he's not around to tell us if it worked well or not.
> If you do get a bacteria colony in a bottle make sure it's less than a year old.


Will do! Just placed an order for Dr Tims.


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

dinalx said:


> Will do! Just placed an order for Dr Tims.


Where did you buy it? TIA


----------



## dinalx (Jan 6, 2016)

[KRAFTIG] said:


> Where did you buy it? TIA


I was able to order it off amazon. Also picked up a bottle of ATM Colony Marine from big als.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Instant cycle*

Hello there... just a fyi...this is where the number one rule of reefing comes into effect ...PATIENCE....
Adding chemicals either works or makes things worse 
Not saying Dr Tim's or colony is a chemical .
This is the slippery slope that some fall into when starting 
Ie...my tanks doing this hmm let me go to big als and get this to rectify ...
Just be patient and your tank will be very happy


----------



## EP32k2 (Dec 9, 2016)

I recently setup a tank with live sand and aqua forest bio s. I used dead rocks so there was no seeding. Tank cycled in 2 weeks... fastest cycle I have ever had.


----------



## CoralConnoisseur (Mar 5, 2014)

I gotta go with Tom, also had an old school reefer tell me when I started... "Nothing good ever happens fast in a reef tank." Tanks can crash in days, or hours, but "instant fix" scars me. That being said, I have never tried it. Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

dinalx said:


> I was able to order it off amazon. Also picked up a bottle of ATM Colony Marine from big als.


LOL do not trust anything by those guys they are a joke. Referring to ATM.

There is no magical bottle that will give you a reef tank in a day.

You need to establish a biological filtration to support your inhabitants. As Tom and Coral said this occurs while the tank is cycling.

I'd add a chunk of live rock to help seed all your dry rock. I've used stability to help in the past but never on it's own.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I would say the best seeding would come from a scoop of sand or two from an existing tank. Place it in a pile in your tank, not spread around. Some people add a raw shrimp to spike the ammonia. I would wait a week and test the water, Then add some snails and feed some food pellets into the tank. Then another week or two of testing before adding anything else.


----------



## nfa1987 (Jul 5, 2016)

dinalx said:


> Will do! Just placed an order for Dr Tims.


Where you bought Dr.Tims bacteria in GTA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

